# Job after completing MBA in Banking & Finance



## rohit8 (Jul 29, 2010)

What are the jobs that we can get after completing MBA in Banking and Finance, which Sikkim Manipal University has newly started.


----------



## ashishkhurana (Aug 2, 2010)

plzz follow the following link, you will get the whole details:- bit.ly/cO0yq8


----------

